#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  voor alle dames die hun ware man willen vinden

## soukena81

salam aleikom


lieve zusters

ik wil jullie het een en ander kwijt over het zoeken van jullie partner. ik gun voor ieder van jullie het aller beste en het geluk van de weleld met het zoeken, wat ik wil zeggen dat het via deze manier (dus via dating )toch een moeilijke weg van zoeken is, daar bedoel ik mee doe het via deze weg niet want er zijn zo veel mannen die niet serieus zijn en het anders zien. dus hier wil ik niet mee zeggen dat alle mannen zo zijn maar de meeste wel .

meiden geloof in het lot de voorbesteming van allah. allah sabhana thalah heeft jullie leven al vast voorbestemd en heeft jullie partners al uitgezocht dus geschreven met wie jullie gaan trouwen.

alleen sbar (geduld) dames want als allah het wilt dan komt het gewoon 
vertrouw op allah. allah is de alwetende en heeft alles in de hand.

beslama

----------


## MC_tamazight

helemaal mee eens  :duim:

----------


## Amiticia

Je moet er wel iets voor doen.
Je kunt moeilijk op de bank bljven zitten, totdat er iemand uit het niets bij je voor de deur staat..  :maf: 

En ieder doet het op zijn/haar eigen manier.

 :Smilie:

----------


## mo7ammedje

> _Geplaatst door allure_ 
> *Je moet er wel iets voor doen.
> Je kunt moeilijk op de bank bljven zitten, totdat er iemand uit het niets bij je voor de deur staat.. 
> 
> En ieder doet het op zijn/haar eigen manier.
> 
> *


ja precies,

Ik bedoel ik ga niet wachten totdat ik een ons weeg!! want dan ga ik dood en is het en vorm van zelfmoord  :Wink:  

Nee neem wel iniatief maar met respect en mate.
Dat is mijn mening

----------


## Kariem73

daar zit wel wat in!!

dus wat moetik nu doen?


KAriem  :blozen:

----------


## haihai

Lieve zuster, Je liefdevolle intentie schijnt door je woorden heen en je bezorgdheid ontroerd me. Ik dank je daarvoor! Maar heb je wel eens gehoord van vertrouw op allah maar bindt wel je kameel vast.  :student:  Dit is net zoiets en de grappenmakers vissen we er wel uit inschallah. Moge God hun hele leven tot een grote grap maken. Er zijn ook mensen die via deze weg hun geluk vinden. Dat ze nu misschien in een verschrikkelijk huwelijk zitten weten we gelukkig niet. Maar ja moet toch wat. Voor een moslim is het zo belangrijk om te trouwen. Om nou mijn hele leven in vasten door te brengen. Nou ja het zou kunnen

----------


## benai

Salaam lieve zuster, 

Ik wou je bedanken voor je wijze woorden op dating maroc.nl

Het lot van iedere persoon is al door allah soebhana wa taallah al vastgesteld. En inderdaad met een beetje sbar komt alles goed.

Salaam wa aleikom

een zuster

----------


## haihai

Nou lieve zusters,

 :droef:  Het enige dat je moet doen is je ervoor open stellen. En dan kom je em vanzelf tegen. Als het goed is. En het maakt eigenlijk ook niet uit allemaal. Alles heeft zijn voor- en nadelen. En internet is een optie maar het beste is het via kennissen te proberen. Laat ze weten dat je wanhopig bent en wie weet  :melig2:

----------


## NaimaSoussia

ha ha ha laat ze weten dat je wanhopig bent.

tfoe ik zie het al voor me, he mensen willen jullie een beetje voor me rondkijken. please?  :dood:

----------


## mallory

Ja dat is heel lief en heel juist wat je zegt, maar hoe weet je nu zeker welke man de ware voor je is. Er zijn zoveel echtscheidingen de laatste tijd. Ik heb geduld maar toch ben ik bang om de verkeerde te kiezen. Stel dat je trouwt en je hebt kinderen enzo en dan gaat het niet meer goed tussen man en vrouw en ga je scheiden, waarom hen je dan die man getrouwd? Ik wil maar n man in mijn leven, mijn ware liefde maar wie gaat mij vertellen wie dat is?

----------


## Boussa_kiss

> _Geplaatst door soukena81_ 
> *salam aleikom
> 
> 
> lieve zusters
> 
> ik wil jullie het een en ander kwijt over het zoeken van jullie partner. ik gun voor ieder van jullie het aller beste en het geluk van de weleld met het zoeken, wat ik wil zeggen dat het via deze manier (dus via dating )toch een moeilijke weg van zoeken is, daar bedoel ik mee doe het via deze weg niet want er zijn zo veel mannen die niet serieus zijn en het anders zien. dus hier wil ik niet mee zeggen dat alle mannen zo zijn maar de meeste wel .
> 
> meiden geloof in het lot de voorbesteming van allah. allah sabhana thalah heeft jullie leven al vast voorbestemd en heeft jullie partners al uitgezocht dus geschreven met wie jullie gaan trouwen.
> ...


Salaam aleykoem

Toch blijft het moeilijk om je ware tegen te komen, zeker voor bekeerde moslim's. Wij hebben geen familie die ons kan helpen in onze weg naar het huwelijk. Dus waar moeten we ze tegen komen? Weet je hier misschien een antwoord op? 

Ik ben zelf ook bekeerd en zou ook graag trouwen, insha'Allah heeft Allah iemand voor mij gevonden. Maar het blijft moeilijk om serieus genomen te worden. Ook al ga je volledig voor de Islam.

Wa salaam Aleykoem 

Nouria

----------


## Selwa

Waar kan je de ware vinden? Je kunt moeilijk in je bankje gaan zitten wachten tot hij komt. Want dan kan je blijven wachten MAAR als je zelf op zoekt gaat dan kom je meestal ook idd verkeerde jongens tegen die niet eerlijk tegen je zijn en zo geraak je meer en meer gefrustreerd.
Je vertrouwen in jongens geraakt daardoor weg ...
Waarom geef je niet aan je vader, oom, oudere broer, neef,... dat je wilt trouwen en er aan toe bent en of ze niet een goede persoon kennen die ook wilt trouwen. Het hoeft niet per se familie te zijn maar buitenstaanders. Je broers, neven, oom, vader, kennen de jongen in kwestie als de beste en weten of ze wel een goede moslim man is.
Je moet niet verlegen zijn om te zeggen tegen je ouders dat je wilt trouwen. Je hoeft daarvoor niet te schamen.

----------


## Selwa

> _Geplaatst door NaimaSoussia_ 
> *ha ha ha laat ze weten dat je wanhopig bent.
> 
> tfoe ik zie het al voor me, he mensen willen jullie een beetje voor me rondkijken. please? *




Dus jij vind het wanhopig om andere mensen te laten weten dat je idd wilt trouwen en er klaar voor bent? Jij vind het wanhopig om te gaan trouwen om zo de helft van de islam te vervullen?
Blijf dan jij maar lekker alleen een non

----------


## NaimaSoussia

Sorry hoor maar ik snap best dat je er iets voor moet doen en dat je er voor open moet staan. Maar je kennissen gaan vertellen dat je op zoek bent. NEE sorry. Aangezien ik weet hoe marokkanen in elkaar zitten.

----------


## vredigleven

Assalaam Aleikum zuster,

Zover ik weet zijn er maar beperkte gelegenheden/plaatsen waar jonge serieuze Moslims & Moslima's elkaar zouden kunnen tegenkomen. Het internet is natuurlijk een goed medium maar niet het enige. Naast een oproepje hier zou je uiteraard alle andere mogelijke opties open moeten houden.

In de tussentijd is het belangrijk, in mijn optiek, dat je positief en optimistisch blijft. Neem nooit de houding aan van "mijn leven is pas compleet als ik een partner heb" of "ik zal pas echt gelukkig worden als ik de ware heb ontmoet"! Je leven zodanig regelen dat je alle tuitjes in handen hebt en in absolute controle bent van je stemming. Wat ook helpt is om elke nieuwe poging met een zeer lage verwachting in te gaan - het kan je achteraf alleen maar meevallen. De mannen die jou over het hoofd hebben gezien zijn gewoon niet slim genoeg - zo zou je het in feite voor jezelf kunnen redeneren. Geduld is niet de juiste weg want hoe meer geduld je hebt des te meer mannen er gebruik van gaan maken. En zoals eerder vermeld in de reacties hierboven; de grappenmakers vis je er met gemak uit!

Suc6 met alles!

----------

